# Blackfin Mayhem: Oct 26 27#s x 2 Stressless



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Rolled home from work about 1300 today and just on a whim loaded the yak and headed out. Passed JD and Yakintat on the way out exchanged some gouge and set my lines for the troll to "spot #1". I have found trolling a shallow yozuri, a deep diver yozuri and a light jet head covers the water pretty well.

I got out aways and saw birds - turned so my way back jethead slid into the school and about 4 mins later the clicker was ZzzzZZzzz'ing....!! cleared both other lines and fought him in tried to gaff and figured I best tail grab which I did. BFTY #1 in the boat...








Got most of him in the cooler had to tail nock him to fit in all bent but he was on ice. Set out the lines and started back for the spot, got about 10 mins into it and WHAM the shallow diver yozuri goes off hard - about half a spool of braid on a stradic 5000 while I clear the lines on the other two. 

Fight him in med drag and headed down wind, this time I just played him loose as the pole and line was about half the test of the one I troll the jet head on. He sprialed up quick in the last min of the 30 mins fight - tail grabbed him and brained/bled 'em just like the first one. 










Got in and had to walk them up to the truck cooler as the extra 54# of tuna in the yak/cooler was way to top heavy - a GREAT problem to have. 










Working on the video now, JD Yakintat - hope to see you guys out there tomorrow....


Happy Blood on the Hobie.











.. The end result is a 7=8# loin that is as good as it gets off a Kayak!










Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

well done bro!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn man great job. It was DEAD, for us. No joke I had a live cigar minnow on fluro and a circle hook for a solid three hours with out a hit.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome! Those are some nice BFT's


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang that is cool.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job man. I think we all need to chip in one day and charter a spotter plane so we can locate the schools. I always seem to miss them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

was trying to get close to a school yesterday afternoon! no joy for us though..... Nice having them this close in...... nice catch!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job Bob - was out there after you and saw them but could not get them to hit. I envy you!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Wish I had a yak, never done it before and man it looks like a lot of fun! Nice BFT! Is this still off Navarre?


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Great job Bob. JD and I worked our butts off for just the usual kings/snapper, before we ran into you. We will try again soon as this wind calms down.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx- made the video but youtube and Vimo are both doga$$ slow - going for over 4 hours now... Any tricks to speed the upload process?


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Tuna


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job man!

Alex


----------

